# Fur Wizard - Good? Bad?



## Uptosnuff (Dec 10, 2017)

We've all seen these ads for Fur Wizard pet brush.  Has anyone tried it?  Does it work?  I am desperate to buy something to clean the pet hair in my house and my car with black seats.  

My daughter is moving back in to our house for medical reasons and she has a beautiful long hair white cat named Sammy.  The problem is the darn cat hairs all over the place.  It's driving me nuts.  Every time I wear black pants to work they are covered in white hair.  That cat gets all over the house and on every piece of furniture.  I have a lint brush, but it's only doing so much.

Help!!


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 10, 2017)

I feel for you!  My calico is black, white and red, so whatever one wears it is covered in
cats hair.  I agree that the lint brush doesn't work very well, and I do brush the cat
several times a week.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2017)

I've never even heard of it... but then I don't watch adverts.. so I can't help you.

My daughter has boarding kennels and a cattery  so lots of animal hair around , I wonder if she's heard of it....


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2017)

Brushing the cat at least once a day should help somewhat. Especially a long hair.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Dec 10, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Brushing the cat at least once a day should help somewhat. Especially a long hair.



Yes, I think that would help too.  We do groom the cat but not every day.  If I was retired, it wouldn't be such a big deal, but with all of us working full time, I just don't have the time to vacuum, brush, etc. to keep that hair out.


----------

